# Sardar Azmoun



## MarcoMilanista (7 Dicembre 2016)

Nome: Sardar Azmoun

Nazionalità: Iraniana

Data di nascita: 1/01/1995

Squadra in cui milita attualmente: FC Rostov

Ruolo: Attaccante centrale.

Numero di maglia: 20

Altezza: 1.86 cm

Peso: 79 kg

Il panorama calcistico iraniano sta mostrando al mondo il suo più grande gioiello, Sardar Azmoun. Un centravanti dalla fisicità impressionante, abbinata a doti tecniche importanti. La sua dote migliore è il gioco aereo grazie alla sua straordinaria elevazione, ma sa anche giocare molto bene il pallone. 

Azmoun rende al meglio da seconda punta, dove può svariare sul tutto il fronte offensivo. E' un attaccante che, grazie alla sua capacità di finalizzazione, riuscirebbe facilmente a raggiungere i 15/20 goal a stagione in ogni campionato europeo importante...ma da deve giocare con un altro attaccante al suo fianco per non attirare l'attenzione dei difensori tutta su di sè. Nonostante la sua giovane età, è già un elemento fondamentale per la nazionale iraniana.

Se dovessi stilare una classifica degli attaccanti più forti in prospettiva, Azmoun sarebbe sicuramente nella top 3 di questa lista.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (7 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (7 Dicembre 2016)

Visto nella vittoria col Bayern di qualche settimana fa, davvero impressionante. Sul gol ha ubriacato Jerome Boateng con una facilità disarmante..


----------



## MarcoMilanista (8 Dicembre 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Visto nella vittoria col Bayern di qualche settimana fa, davvero impressionante. Sul gol ha ubriacato Jerome Boateng con una facilità disarmante..



Si, in pratica quella vittoria contro il Bayern gli ha regalato l'accesso all'Europa league. Sono contento che il Rostov sia ancora in Europa...Azmoun ha bisogno di esperienza internazionale.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Dicembre 2016)

A me piace molto, è un attacante completo che migliora partita dopo partita.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Dicembre 2016)

Nuovo video su di lui.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2016)

hai una conoscenza del calcio a livello scouting professionistico


----------



## neversayconte (23 Dicembre 2016)

invece guardandolo sul filmato, mi sembra proprio intelligente e veloce di pensiero.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Dicembre 2016)

Il video è stato rimosso. Lol.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (23 Dicembre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> hai una conoscenza del calcio a livello scouting professionistico



Ma quando mai...


----------



## neversayconte (24 Dicembre 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai...



Era un complimento, bauscia. Il video non è stato rimosso al secondo post.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Dicembre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Era un complimento, bauscia. Il video non è stato rimosso al secondo post.



Grazie, ma c'è gente che conosce il calcio internazionale meglio di me. Per esempio sono ignorante per quanto riguarda La liga e la ligue 1.


----------



## ralf (12 Gennaio 2017)

Per giugno pare interessi al Liverpool, Ajax e al Borussia Dortmund.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Gennaio 2017)

Io non riesco a capire perchè non ci siano squadre italiane interessate a lui. Lo prende il Borussia Dortmund per una decina di milioni (forse anche 15) poi esplode come è destinato a fare e ciao Italia.

Tipo la Fiorentina ad esempio, dovrebbe mollare Kalinic in Cina e prendersi questo ragazzo.


----------

